# Vandachostylis Pinky



## bigleaf (Jan 18, 2016)

Vandachostylis Pinky (V. falcata x Rhy. gigantea)
syn Neost Pinky (v. falcata X Rhy gigantea)

This is one of my favorite. Flowers on this plant look more like Rhy gigantea than V. falcata. I don't like to water this plant everyday - and use a plastic pot to try to keep the roots inside. First year this is working well - but as this plant grows larger I will have to revise how to keep it happy. Roots are growing out of pot.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2016)

Very colorful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Jan 18, 2016)

Lovely plant Mr Lin! Your Neostylus "Pinky" is a very dark but lovely flower! Most of the plants I have seen are pink and variegated instead of this mauve solid color.

I have a couple of these plants. They are both in net pots with chunky bark and charcoal--very loose to provide some humidity. The roots are all hanging out of the pot.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 18, 2016)

I have a couple, also -- different colors than this, which is very dark! Mine are growing similar to Matt's.


----------



## abax (Jan 18, 2016)

Beautiful color! I'd put that one in a basket and let the
roots go wild. I bet this one would grow well in long fibered coco packed fairly tight, but you'd probably have
to water it every day or every other day.


----------



## bigleaf (Jan 18, 2016)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 19, 2016)

like a baby rhynco.
go for a basket - the roots wont stay in a pot.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 19, 2016)

That is great!!! 
As someone mentioned, the flower shape really takes after the Rhyncostylis on this clone.
I hope mine turns out this way. 
I got lazy with watering and the emerging spike dried up. 
Next season. 

I have both dark variety and the more common one, a famous mericlone, 'Starry Night' which is white with magenta spots.
The flower shape on that clone is more like neo.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice color. If a basket didn't work you could almost try a two pot method; small plastic with most of roots then a wide one with very loose media for other roots if needed


Elmer Nj


----------

